# 1/4 - 1/5 Scale Decals



## PeterR (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi am from Sydney Australia. Am cahsing decals suit 1/4 or 1/5 scale cars 
Believe there is a guy called Joe Goodwin maybe able to help as well 

Thanks Pete.


----------

